# Black rims on eyes.



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

Chance only has the black rims on one eye. The other eye rim is as pink as can be. Is this something common or is my little darling unique?


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by faun_@Aug 15 2005, 11:26 PM
> *Chance only has the black rims on one eye. The other eye rim is as pink as can be. Is this something common or is my little darling unique?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90894*


[/QUOTE]
i'm not sure how common it is however i do know it is not breed standard.working with show dogs this is a major fault in the ring. i'm sure you love your chance just the same.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Well it may be a show fault, but I think it's really cute









Jack has one pink eye and one black eye -- the pigment never came in on that side. See this picture:










His right eye is pink around 2/3 of it... makes him look almost as if one of his eyes is smaller than the other... but that's not so! It just is pink! But I think he's cutie this way...

Jack's pigment is weak on his other points too -- his paw pads are black and pink, and the bridge of his nose has some pink and black mottling... I'm pretty sure that's not "breed standard" but who cares !









I hope this helped!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> "breed standard" but who cares !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When Missy was little she had one eye that had a lot of pink , but as she grew older the eye filled in with the black. I don't even remember when it happened, I just noticed one day that it had all turned back like the other.
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N used to have very thick black eye rims, black lips and a blacker than black nose. The bottoms of his feet used to be almost entirely black. Now, as he gets older, everything is going pink. Little C has all her black points....but I wonder if they will go pink as she ages?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was wondering how old is Chance? My understanding is that pigment will come in as they grow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady's got one pink rimmed eye, too. She's also got pink & brown foot pads, a brown nose, a cottony coat and weighs 9 pounds! She was most definately not bred to the standard, but just for money. (pet shop puppy)

In my eyes, though, she's the cutest Maltese out there!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has black rims, pads and nose. However, he also used to have black shadow around the eyes (kind of like a halo) but now it seems to be a bit less dark. I am not sure what all that is about either. Is he supposed to have it? It was kind of faint. He also has a darkish line down his nose and the roof of his mouth has some black in it too!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

Chance is 12 weeks old. He is pet quality and simply the love of our lives. 
My husband is totally head over heels and he is the one that couldn't believe that I wanted a dog let alone one I paid so much for. Now he has a thousand questions on are all Maltese this smart and this cute etc.
Thanks for the replies. You are truely a wonderful group of malt lovers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by faun_@Aug 16 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Chance is 12 weeks old. He is pet quality and simply the love of our lives.
> My husband is totally head over heels and he is the one that couldn't believe that I wanted a dog let alone one I paid so much for. Now he has a thousand questions on are all Maltese this smart and this cute etc.
> Thanks for the replies. You are truely a wonderful group of malt lovers.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ahh...he's quite young yet. He may still get his black points. If he doesn't, I'm SURE you won't love him any less.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

When I got Jack, the breeder told me that the coloring MIGHT come in further, but it's only gotten a little bit darker -- the pink is still there. I don't care, of course, but it still may get dark with time and sunshine


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

This is from Vanity'sMom, on her site Foxstone Maltese

Lack of pigment whether it be around the eyes (halos), the eye rims, on the nose or lips, or the pads of the puppies feet are all caused from the genetic make-up of your puppy. This is nothing to be concerned about other than possibly being in the sun a bit to long and getting a sunburn. Lack of pigment or pigment coming in slowly is not a health issue. Lack of pigment in any one of those areas means that somewhere in that dogs genetic make-up there was probably a dog who possessed that problem. This can happen sometimes in the most well bred Maltese.


----------



## parker (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting enough, Parker has that same thing and he is still AKC registered but could not be "show quality" but he is "My show quality". I was told by the breeder in Missouri that it is a rarety but some Malts have it. Not sure what it's called but Parker is 2 yrs and there seems to be no problems with that. Just love Chance to death and showing him will never be missed. ParkersMom


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank you for all of your repies. We are in good company. I took Chance to the vet yesterday for his check up and shots. The vet said Chance will be a 10 lb dog.
That is not what the breeder said but it seems she lied all the way around. He has bad tear staining and will be big as well. I've learned my lesson as for that breeder however that doesn't make us love Chance one bit less. He is the sweetest and cutest little guy and we aouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I would just love to see a picture of Chance!! Do you have a photo of him yet? He sounds like a cutie pie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by faun_@Aug 17 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Thank you for all of your repies. We are in good company. I took Chance to the vet yesterday for his check up and shots. The vet said Chance will be a 10 lb dog.
> That is not what the breeder said but it seems she lied all the way around. He has bad tear staining and will be big as well. I've learned my lesson as for that breeder however that doesn't make us love Chance one bit less. He is the sweetest and cutest little guy and we aouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't be so sure about his size since he is so young!! Vets can't always predict size. I had one vet tell me that Miko will be 10 lbs (and at that time he was 5 lbs and 11 months old or so) and Miko ended up at 7 lbs now fully grown at 2 yrs 3 months old. So don't worry!! 

However, even if he is 10 lbs, he would still be a small dog.


----------

